# Selling 1000 books a month



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I have question for all the authors.  How many are selling over 1000 books a month?  I am talking about total books.  For example, if you have 10 books, then that means only 100 of each.
Wish you all the best.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Not yet, but I'm hopeful  . 2nd book due out on tax day might help. Folks gotta spend that refund on something......


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> I have question for all the authors. How many are selling over 1000 books a month? I am talking about total books. For example, if you have 10 books, then that means only 100 of each.
> Wish you all the best.


I'll be just over 1,000 if I can sell as many every day for the rest of the month as I sold today. On the other hand, I only sold 14 yesterday, so maybe not. My goal is 600 this month and 1,000 next month.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

MichaelWallace said:


> I'll be just over 1,000 if I can sell as many every day for the rest of the month as I sold today. On the other hand, I only sold 14 yesterday, so maybe not. My goal is 600 this month and 1,000 next month.


That's a good goal Michael. Congratulations. I have to sell about 4 times more to reach this goal. But whatever is sold is without any advertisement.

I just joined the kindle boards, and trying to learn about spreading the word around. Any marketing tip you may like to share. Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck with reaching your goal, Michael. I set myself goals, too. Try to beat each preceding month's sales, even if only by a few.


----------



## Ruth Ann Nordin (Sep 24, 2010)

I think they mean total books.  So yes, 100 copies sold per book would qualify you.  Someone explained this to me last month.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm selling over 1,000 books a month.

I blogged about my marketing if you want to check it out.  It was my last post, so it's not hard to find.    There's a link in my sig.

Vicki


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Victorine said:


> I'm selling over 1,000 books a month.
> 
> I blogged about my marketing if you want to check it out. It was my last post, so it's not hard to find.  There's a link in my sig.
> 
> Vicki


Great blog post, Vicki, but I did post a question there which since it related specifically to your post I thought I wouldn't ask here.


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I'm selling over 1,000 books a month.
> 
> I blogged about my marketing if you want to check it out. It was my last post, so it's not hard to find.  There's a link in my sig.
> 
> Vicki


Vicki: I read your blog and esp. loved the roundup post you did of your promotion strategies, which sound so simple anyone could do the same.

Also liked the sales list for 2010.

You were so kind when I first started on the boards. It really helped me to have friendly advice from others who had traveled this road before I started.

If Feb continues like it's been going, I should do at least 1,000 this month with my first book (The Naked Gardener). It's amazing to me. When the month is done I'll come back & post numbers.

This has been such great fun. I love having the steering wheel in my own two hands!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

I sold 1067 last month, but this month has fewer days...  Whahhhh!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> Great blog post, Vicki, but I did post a question there which since it related specifically to your post I thought I wouldn't ask here.


No problem! I posted an answer for you. 



LB Gschwandtner said:


> Vicki: I read your blog and esp. loved the roundup post you did of your promotion strategies, which sound so simple anyone could do the same.
> 
> Also liked the sales list for 2010.
> 
> ...


LB - That's fantastic! Yes, do post your numbers.  (And I'm glad you found the post helpful.)

Vicki


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I am, Robin puts up a list every month, I think. Good blog post, Vicki.


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm already over 1000 this month. Two titles.

I hope it continues, too.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I sold over 2500 in January (2300 of one title). Don't like to speak too soon, but am looking at selling the same or more for this month.
Just wondering how long sales will continue to increase. Has anyone experienced a levelling off or decline? I'm used to trad publishing when you sell a lot at the launch and for the first few months, and then it dwindles until the book gets remaindered.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Out of a matter of interest:

How many authors are selling over a 1000 books a month with their price point at $2 / £1 or more? And how many books do you have on sale at over those amounts?


----------



## Scott Neumyer (Dec 8, 2010)

Sold over 1000 in January, my first FULL month on sale.


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Out of a matter of interest:
> 
> How many authors are selling over a 1000 books a month with their price point at $2 / £1 or more? And how many books do you have on sale at over those amounts?


Both my titles are at $4.95.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Out of a matter of interest:
> 
> How many authors are selling over a 1000 books a month with their price point at $2 / £1 or more? And how many books do you have on sale at over those amounts?


Mine are at 99c/72p except for Leon who is $4.99 (have to share the profits)  and I don't yet have any sales figures for him.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

nlowell said:


> Both my titles are at $4.95.


Excellent. You're in the mid-500s on that first book, which is fantastic. I spent a day or two in that range when I was doing a special promotion and I seem to remember it was about 100 sales per day. If you can hold that number for a month at $3.50 net per book, that's some serious buckage.


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

MichaelWallace said:


> Excellent. You're in the mid-500s on that first book, which is fantastic. I spent a day or two in that range when I was doing a special promotion and I seem to remember it was about 100 sales per day. If you can hold that number for a month at $3.50 net per book, that's some serious buckage.


Yeah - I'm "making a living" at it now. I've been selling 1000+ a month since around October (?) I think.

both books are bobbing generally in the 400 to 600 sales rank. Half Share took two days to make it onto the list and it's been in the top 100 for sci fi ever since. I'm gobsmacked, honestly, and waiting for the other shoe to drop. You know the one where I wake up and discover I'm Bobby Ewing and it was all a dream...?

Talk about dating myself ...


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Hmmm... maybe I should start writing sci-fi. 

I've been selling over 1,000 books a month since September, with a mixture of $2.99 and $0.99 books. Barring an epic slowdown, I should easily pass 1,000 books for February, also.


----------



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

Selling over a thousand at the $2.99 price point for the last couple of months.


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

JFHilborne said:


> 2nd book due out on tax day might help. Folks gotta spend that refund on something......


LOL! Go get'em, Hilborne.   

Seriously, the monthly sales figures stated here are enviable but encouraging. Now if I can just get this other book of mine finished. Who knows, maybe this one will make some noise and put me in the 1K+ Sales per Month Club. Oh, and it may transform me into Bux Tonne!


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

David McAfee said:


> I've been selling over 1,000 books a month since September, with a mixture of $2.99 and $0.99 books. Barring an epic slowdown, I should easily pass 1,000 books for February, also.


This doesn't surprise me at all. In fact, I got a glowing email from someone who said, and I quote, "Devil's Deep might be the best indie book I've ever read and I've read a lot of them. Well, now that I think about it, maybe it was the second best book, but it was close."

I wrote back a thank you and asked him what the best book was. The answer: 33 AD. Some guy named DaveHP, if you know him. Of course, he hadn't read The Righteous yet, so I hope to change his mind. 

Anyway, after looking at the book a couple of days ago, I bought it. Still in my TBR pile at the moment.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

If I could sell 1000, or even 1/2 that much, I'd be so happy. I keep trying.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I'm selling over 1000 a month 

Sandy


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Sandra Edwards said:


> I'm selling over 1000 a month


Congrats. How long to get to that point?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

For those who haven't hit the 1000 barrier yet, keep the faith! Just keep looking for growth. You'll get there and even beyond!

I spent months with just a few sales, then it started to grow. I used the knowledge I'd gained here to better market myself and just kept my head down. 

Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

This kind of thread just blows my mind--and gives me something to strive for!  I put up my books on January 6 and sold 57 last month all told, between Amazon, Smashwords, and Barnes and Noble.  But as many have said, it's a marathon, not a sprint . . .


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

MichaelWallace said:


> This doesn't surprise me at all. In fact, I got a glowing email from someone who said, and I quote, "Devil's Deep might be the best indie book I've ever read and I've read a lot of them. Well, now that I think about it, maybe it was the second best book, but it was close."
> 
> I wrote back a thank you and asked him what the best book was. The answer: 33 AD. Some guy named DaveHP, if you know him. Of course, he hadn't read The Righteous yet, so I hope to change his mind.
> 
> Anyway, after looking at the book a couple of days ago, I bought it. Still in my TBR pile at the moment.


Thanks for sharing that! And thanks for grabbing a copy. Brought a big smile to my face.  (<---bigger than that one)

DaveHP. The name sounds familiar, but I can't place it right off. In my defense, I have a newborn in the house, and sleep deprivation is not conducive (sp?) to memory. Anyway, here's hoping he enjoys THE RIGHTEOUS!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Victorine said:


> I'm selling over 1,000 books a month.


Congratulations, Vicki. Looks like price was a big factor in your case. That really worked for you,lowering from $2.99 to .99, as you mentioned on the blog spot. Good write up.

My nonfiction books were priced $2.99 to $4.99. The $2.99 books didn't sell better than $4.99. In fact my top sellers were $4.99. So raised $2.99 to $3.99.

I believe in nonfiction, people pick up what they want, irrespective of price. These are mostly self-help books.

However, I do like your numbers better than mine and am really attempted to try at least $1.99 or may be even .99.. I like to sell at least 1000 books total. I have 12 very desirable nonfiction titles. Another surprise, I am selling 4-5 times more books at BN without any promotion.

I admit, I have not advertised except joining kindle board a little while back. I am very bad at marketing and don't like it. So if someone is willing to help, I will split the profit. I am willing to use Amazon statement for exact numbers. May be this should be separate topic.

Anyhow, I wish you and other authors the very best.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

David McAfee said:


> DaveHP. The name sounds familiar, but I can't place it right off. In my defense, I have a newborn in the house, and sleep deprivation is not conducive (sp?) to memory. Anyway, here's hoping he enjoys THE RIGHTEOUS!


Here's hoping he BUYS The Righteous. 

I asked him (gently), if he wouldn't mind putting some of those thoughts into a review, but so far...nothing. Not that I don't appreciate the kind comments, but stick 'em out there where they can drum up some more sales.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

NickSpalding said:


> Out of a matter of interest:
> How many authors are selling over a 1000 books a month with their price point at $2 / £1 or more? And how many books do you have on sale at over those amounts?


Good question that I just wanted to ask out of curiosity. My books are priced from $3.99 to $4.99. However, I do congratulate all those who have sold over 1000 books, even if $.99. Thanks.


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

modwitch said:


> Nathan! Amazon just sent me an email for 10 sci-fi picks today, and you were on it. (And note to others, his was the cheapest book on the list, even though I buy lots of indie authors).


WooHOO! That's very cool. Thanks for letting me know! Wonder if that'll change my sales rank ... *scurries off to refresh, refresh, refresh*


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

I haven't sold 1000 yet, but at the present rate of sales this month so far, it looks like I will break that barrier this month. I'm kind of going each day holding my breath...   As to my book prices? My prices go from 0.99, 1.99 and 2.99.

I have thought about raising my fantasy prices higher as they just don't seem to move very well at the 0.99 price. I'm just worried I'd shoot what sales those two get completely then.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

I sold 3200 at 99 cents last month and pretty much on target for the same this month. Best of luck.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

hope you dont mind me tweeting this, victorine. I thought it was an awesome post.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

I'm selling over 1000 a month, one title, mostly in the UK )

Lexi


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I'm selling over 1,000 books a month.
> 
> I blogged about my marketing if you want to check it out. It was my last post, so it's not hard to find.  There's a link in my sig.
> 
> Vicki


And after reading your recommendations. . .I became a follower of your blog. Thank you!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I've been over 1k every month since October @ $2.99. For the most part, I simply used the following posts as my initial roadmap:

PROMO IDEAS - from Edward C. Patterson
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12647.msg245272.html#msg245272

PROMO IDEAS - from KC May
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,37002.msg664330.html#msg664330

KINDLE PRIMER - gangs of good info here
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,42600.0.html


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

theapatra said:


> hope you dont mind me tweeting this, victorine. I thought it was an awesome post.


Mind? I don't mind at all! Thank you! 



Betsala said:


> And after reading your recommendations. . .I became a follower of your blog. Thank you!


Awesome! Thank you!

Vicki


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Monique said:


> For those who haven't hit the 1000 barrier yet, keep the faith! Just keep looking for growth. You'll get there and even beyond!
> I spent months with just a few sales, then it started to grow. I used the knowledge I'd gained here to better market myself and just kept my head down.
> Keep on keepin' on!


Monique, congratulations. So you think it was mainly the marketing on these boards that helped the sale to grow. I am just trying to get some ideas where to start. I have not done any marketing so far but were able to sell books. Not 1000 a month yet. But that is the minimum, I aim for. Thanks for encouraging remarks.


----------



## Lucy Kevin (Jan 22, 2011)

Vicki - awesome blog. Thanks for sharing everything. So helpful. I have a huge - and growing file - of promo things to do. I'm going to get to them all (I swear!) but first I need to get books 3 and 4 out. 

I sold 2800 copies of Seattle Girl and Falling Fast in January. I started each book at $.99 for the first week of release and then changed them  both to $2.99, which is where they're at now. This has been really exciting.

Congrats to everyone on your great sales!

Lucy


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm just squeaking in with my books at the 1k a month sales ranking and I hope I don't jinx myself by saying that. Marketing books is a lot harder than I thought it would be, but I'm having fun learning as I go.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Abigail said:


> I sold 3200 at 99 cents last month and pretty much on target for the same this month. Best of luck.


That's awesome, good luck with the rest of Feb and beyond.

My 99 cent book has sold twice as much as my $2.99 book despite being uploaded only recently. When my next book comes out I'll probably drop Sky Pirate down to 99 cents and see what happens.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Katie Salidas said:


> I'm just squeaking in with my books at the 1k a month sales ranking and I hope I don't jinx myself by saying that. Marketing books is a lot harder than I thought it would be, but I'm having fun learning as I go.


I'm surprised Katie. I would of thought you were selling more then that.


----------



## R. H. Watson (Feb 2, 2011)

My book has only been available for two months, so at this point, I'm count sales one at a time, but this thread is full of great inspiration and advice. 

Thanks.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> This kind of thread just blows my mind--and gives me something to strive for! I put up my books on January 6 and sold 57 last month all told, between Amazon, Smashwords, and Barnes and Noble. But as many have said, it's a marathon, not a sprint . . .


Congratulation Sarah. You have a good start. I just wonder how the sales compare at the three. I have sold more on BN than Amazon. Smashwords, I just joined, so don't know how will that work. Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## lstrange (May 21, 2010)

Wow! Congrats to everyone for the great sales. Very inspirational. I have two books out right now, and five more coming in the next 6 months, so I hope to join you soon.

And to David McAfee- Nice to see you getting the recognition you deserve. 33AD is an awesome book. I told you so!!!

Liz


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> Monique, congratulations. So you think it was mainly the marketing on these boards that helped the sale to grow. I am just trying to get some ideas where to start. I have not done any marketing so far but were able to sell books. Not 1000 a month yet. But that is the minimum, I aim for. Thanks for encouraging remarks.


I was at a loss before I found KB. I'm sure many of you are far ahead of where I was when I came here in August of last year. I hadn't marketed myself or my book at all. It was simply there and selling only to friends and friends of friends, etc. I think learning the basics of what I had to do to move beyond that is what kickstarted sales for me, that and the numerous supportive writers and readers here. There is no one solution, it's a case of the whole is greater than the sum the parts. It sounds like marketing mumbo-jumbo but there's a lot to creating synergy. Reviews, guest posts, features, giveaways, promotions, social networking, etc. It all helps.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Smashwords sales were by far the lowest (4); I sold 32 at Barnes and Noble (from Jan 6-Jan 22, which is all the data I have so far), and then 21 between Amazon US and UK.  But I gave away The Last Pendragon for free for a couple of months, so it's ranking got very high at Barnes and Noble, and has stayed under 1800 since Jan. 6, even though I'm charging $2.99 now.  (Barnes and Noble does it's rankings differently from Amazon).

In the first 10 days of Feb, I sold 30 books at Amazon and 5 at Smashwords, so hopefully things will continue to improve over the next 18 days!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Sarah and Monique for sharing the info.  My sales at BN were 4 times higher than amazon when I was neither promoting nor on any of the boards.  Now amazon seem to be picking up after a little bit participation on boards. Smashwords, I am just starting.  So don't know yet.  Customers don't seem to review, in general. So that's one area, I am not good.

My books sell between $3.99 to 4.99 and they are all nonfiction which seems to be fair price.  Many authors new and well known sell much higher.  My regular books are priced $25 plus shipping etc...

But I do wish you and all other members the very best.


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

Monique said:


> For those who haven't hit the 1000 barrier yet, keep the faith! Just keep looking for growth. You'll get there and even beyond!
> 
> I spent months with just a few sales, then it started to grow. I used the knowledge I'd gained here to better market myself and just kept my head down.
> 
> Keep on keepin' on!


You said it, sistah!


----------



## allanguthrie (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm currently running at 4,615 for this month in the UK. And 38 sales for the month in the US! (My combined December sales were 335 and I was delighted with that!).


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

I do a post every month here are links to past posts:

November 2010
December 2010
January 2011


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

NickSpalding said:


> Out of a matter of interest:
> 
> How many authors are selling over a 1000 books a month with their price point at $2 / £1 or more? And how many books do you have on sale at over those amounts?


Michael's books sell for $4.95 and $6.95. Each of the 5 titles sell more than 1,000 books a month (or have in the past). November was 8,000 books, December 10,000 books, January 11,000 books.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

rsullivan9597 said:


> I do a post every month here are links to past posts:


Very impressive list. I am just curious: How do you come up with these precise numbers! Take author's word for it or there is some way you have to verify it.

Wishing every one to be on this list. Good luck!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Incredible statistics I'm reading here - really impressive that people have made such a massive success.

One thing I'm wondering, does it seem that the more books you have, the more likely you are to be pushing the bigger sales numbers?

We're about to put out a second book (Guardian) and then a third rather soon after (ToL Part 2), so we're hoping that things will pick up a lot more after that (obviously with suitable marketing).

Paul.


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

MrPLD said:


> Incredible statistics I'm reading here - really impressive that people have made such a massive success.
> 
> One thing I'm wondering, does it seem that the more books you have, the more likely you are to be pushing the bigger sales numbers?
> 
> ...


Yes. And three seems to be a magic number - altho not a guarantee. I was doing very well with one. When the second book dropped, it dropped into the top 10 for my genre within two days and it's been there ever since. That visibility brought up the first book. My third is due in April.

Stands to reason that the more product you have on the shelf, the more likely you'll sell one of them, and if the reader likes it, they'll probably come back for the rest.

I'm eagerly awaiting the day when both trilogies are up (late 2012). I'll have more titles by then, I bet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

I should hit 1000 for February tomorrow.


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> Very impressive list. I am just curious: How do you come up with these precise numbers! Take author's word for it or there is some way you have to verify it.
> 
> Wishing every one to be on this list. Good luck!


Its the honor system but based on rankings it is really very obvious. There is one person who claimed they sold more than 1,000 and they had 3 books all in the 100,000+ rankings so I didn't post that particular person. But other than that all the other people are VERY clearly selling the levels they report based on where they are on the rankings.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I should hit 1000 for February tomorrow.


Woot!! Jason, that's awesome.  That means you could be in the 2,000 club this month, huh? 

Vicki


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Is there a club for the '10' and '100'


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Woot!! Jason, that's awesome.  That means you could be in the 2,000 club this month, huh?
> 
> Vicki


Yeah, that's my estimate. It's funny because a little while after I wrote you Amazon put Inevitable on sale for 99c. No matter how often I check my sales now, there are always more. It's surreal.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

foreverjuly said:


> I should hit 1000 for February tomorrow.


Wow, fantastic and the month isn't even half way. Good luck in breaking the 2,000 mark.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

CJArcher said:


> Wow, fantastic and the month isn't even half way. Good luck in breaking the 2,000 mark.


Thanks, I appreciate that. Best of luck with your sales as well!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I should hit 1000 for February tomorrow.


That is fantastic!


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

This one's for you Nate....

Half Share just past 1,000 for Feburary.  Quarter Share should pass in a few hours (at 977 now).


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

WooHOO!! I'm trying not to ask every third day.

Thanks!

And speaking of single title milestones.

My podcast novel Double Share is the first of my books to go over 1/2 million downloads by itself. With 25 episodes that represents a listener base of about 18,000 people. The latest book (Owner's Share) has been completed by nearly 10,000 listeners in just the last three weeks.

And the podcast version of Michael's The Crown Conspiracy just went over 10,000 listeners as well.

I love this business.


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

I likely reached the 1,000 ebook milestone in January (969 Kindle + unknown quantity of sales through Smashwords). That compares with less than 8 Kindle sales in August 2010. Growth can happen FAST. 


August 2010 - 8 Kindle  (2 titles)
September 2010 - 22 Kindle  (2 titles)
October 2010 - 105 Kindle  (2 titles)
November 2010 - 96 Kindle  (2 titles)
December 2010 - 471 Kindle (3 titles)
January 2011 - 969 Kindle  (3 titles)


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I did sell over 1000 copies of Tempest for the months of December and then January.  Not this month, though, as my book disappeared from all the teen categories and lost its visibility on Barnes and Noble, which was where all the sales were coming from.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Congratulations... Wonderful to hear of your how well each of you have been doing.  I am still starting out. Feb. will be my 3rd complete month, but I've already doubled the sales from January. Still nothing like your numbers. I do appreciate those of you who've shared their specifics as to how their numbers have grown from month to month.  I know some folks start out with a bang, but it is nice to know that there is a great deal of hope for those whose sales are merely growing and improving from month to month.  I have 1 novel and 1 nonfiction (which is mostly a seasonal) so I guess most of my stats are based on having 1 book.  The non-fiction only came out the end of January. I love reading each of your posts they are very motivating.  Thanks for sharing.  I hope one day to come back and be able to inspire others.

Tammie


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

MrPLD said:


> One thing I'm wondering, does it seem that the more books you have, the more likely you are to be pushing the bigger sales numbers?


More than number of books, I believe price is more significant. The lower the price the more you're likely to sell. For the total sale, of course, more books will add up to higher number. Wish all the best.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

IF the trend continues, I'll be over 1000 for the month. It's at almost 500 now, less than halfway through, and the sales have picked up dramatically for unknown reasons today. I'm used to about 20 a day on book #1 and 10 a day on #2, but book 1 has gotten to about 40 and 2 has hit about 20-25 itself. I only have two books out. (I have four items for sale, but I try to encourage people to go to places they can download the other two for free.)

If I make it to 1000 this month, it will be amazing.

It should be noted that I don't write the American classics or any such thing. I write zombie stories for plain people. I was called "the people's author" one time by a fan. I was also called pedestrian. I wear both with pride.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

rsullivan9597 said:


> Its the honor system but based on rankings it is really very obvious. There is one person who claimed they sold more than 1,000 and they had 3 books all in the 100,000+ rankings so I didn't post that particular person. But other than that all the other people are VERY clearly selling the levels they report based on where they are on the rankings.


Thanks for the info RS. It did cross my mind but then I thought who will bother to check ranking for each book. I also thought it will be hard to calculate from ranking, the precise number of books sold.

I wonder, what will be approximate ranking for the book that sells 1000 or more a month.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> Thanks for the info RS. It did cross my mind but then I thought who will bother to check ranking for each book. I also thought it will be hard to calculate from ranking, the precise number of books sold.
> 
> I wonder, what will be approximate ranking for the book that sells 1000 or more a month.


That changes... the number actually gets higher each month as more Kindles are sold and more books are bought. But when I first broke 1,000 in a month I was around #550 in rank that whole month. I wouldn't be too surprised if that number is now in the 700 or 800's.

Vicki


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

After months of being amazed at those selling 1,000 a month, it has just dawned on me that I'm target to sell almost half that this month, with just my one book out!  This gives me great hope for when the whole trilogy is finally finished, and I get to my other novels and my two non-fictions.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Victorine said:


> That changes... the number actually gets higher each month as more Kindles are sold and more books are bought. But when I first broke 1,000 in a month I was around #550 in rank that whole month. I wouldn't be too surprised if that number is now in the 700 or 800's.


I've sold a bit over a thousand of one of my novels in 13 days this month and during the month the book has averaged about 850 to 900 in the rankings, I'd estimate, ranging from the 500s to about 1,200. So I'm guesstimating that now you could sell 1,000 books in a month at a ranking of about 1,200 or even a bit higher.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Eric C said:


> I've sold a bit over a thousand of one of my novels in 13 days this month and during the month the book has averaged about 850 to 900 in the rankings, I'd estimate, ranging from the 500s to about 1,200. So I'm guesstimating that now you could sell 1,000 books in a month at a ranking of about 1,200 or even a bit higher.


Mine are way above 10,000. All nonfiction selling between $3.99 to $4.99. I guess it doesn't matter for fiction/nonfiction. I assume this is a ranking for all the books being sold.

Wish all the best.


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nathan,
I haven't been watching your sales but just checked....

Quarter Share: 1060
Half Share: 1090

So yep it's official you over 1,000 for both books.

BTW...I'm thinking of changing your release cycle from every 6 months to every 4 months.  What do you think?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Eric C said:


> I've sold a bit over a thousand of one of my novels in 13 days this month and during the month the book has averaged about 850 to 900 in the rankings, I'd estimate, ranging from the 500s to about 1,200. So I'm guesstimating that now you could sell 1,000 books in a month at a ranking of about 1,200 or even a bit higher.


Wow!! Kindle sales are exploding!! That's so fantastic. 

Vicki


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> Mine are way above 10,000. All nonfiction selling between $3.99 to $4.99. I guess it doesn't matter for fiction/nonfiction. I assume this is a ranking for all the books being sold.


Not sure I follow you. I was discussing one of my books only.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Victorine said:


> Wow!! Kindle sales are exploding!! That's so fantastic.


Yes. A rising tide lifts all boats!


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

tammieclarkegibbs said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Congratulations... Wonderful to hear of your how well each of you have been doing. I am still starting out. Feb. will be my 3rd complete month, but I've already doubled the sales from January. Still nothing like your numbers. I do appreciate those of you who've shared their specifics as to how their numbers have grown from month to month. I know some folks start out with a bang, but it is nice to know that there is a great deal of hope for those whose sales are merely growing and improving from month to month. I have 1 novel and 1 nonfiction (which is mostly a seasonal) so I guess most of my stats are based on having 1 book. The non-fiction only came out the end of January. I love reading each of your posts they are very motivating. Thanks for sharing. I hope one day to come back and be able to inspire others.
> 
> Tammie


Hello Tammie, and welcome to Kindleboards, just in case I never said hi before.  Your right, some people do start off with a bang, but I think the average person has more of a snowball effect. A slow, but ever increasing build up. The more you and your book are seen, the faster that build up is. So don't worry, if you wrote a great book, you'll get there. Just don't get discouraged and never give up.


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

rsullivan9597 said:


> Nathan,
> I haven't been watching your sales but just checked....
> 
> Quarter Share: 1060
> ...


Woohoo!

And *THANK YOU* for all Ridan has done to help with this.

Absolutely worth a shot. You have email ...


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, I NEVER thought I would be adding my name to this list and certainly not only after 2 full months of the book being live and promoting it etc, but I have just sold my 1000th book since Feb 1st 2011!     Still quite shocked actually!

And to give you guys in The States some idea on UK rankings, I am currently placed #44 in the Kindle Paid Store and #11 in Thrillers. Just going  off to recover!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Eric C said:


> Not sure I follow you. I was discussing one of my books only.


Eric, I was just giving my sale rankings. In fact, I found your message useful in terms of guessing sales. Thanks and I wish you the very best.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Well, I NEVER thought I would be adding my name to this list and certainly not only after 2 full months of the book being live and promoting it etc, but I have just sold my 1000th book since Feb 1st 2011!    Still quite shocked actually!
> 
> And to give you guys in The States some idea on UK rankings, I am currently placed #44 in the Kindle Paid Store and #11 in Thrillers. Just going off to recover!


Wow, Saffina, that's brilliant! Good luck with reaching the 2,000 mark by the end of the month. You'll probably do it easily based on those figures.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Sharlow said:


> Hello Tammie, and welcome to Kindleboards, just in case I never said hi before.  Your right, some people do start off with a bang, but I think the average person has more of a snowball effect. A slow, but ever increasing build up. The more you and your book are seen, the faster that build up is. So don't worry, if you wrote a great book, you'll get there. Just don't get discouraged and never give up.


Thanks!! I take all words of encouragement to heart...


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Well, I NEVER thought I would be adding my name to this list and certainly not only after 2 full months of the book being live and promoting it etc, but I have just sold my 1000th book since Feb 1st 2011!    Still quite shocked actually!
> 
> And to give you guys in The States some idea on UK rankings, I am currently placed #44 in the Kindle Paid Store and #11 in Thrillers. Just going off to recover!


Congratulations!!! That is AWESOME!!! Seems like WE are bumping into one another all over the place lately...


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks guys! Indies rule!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Well, I NEVER thought I would be adding my name to this list and certainly not only after 2 full months of the book being live and promoting it etc, but I have just sold my 1000th book since Feb 1st 2011!    Still quite shocked actually!


Saffina, that is impressive, especially to reach 1000 mark in less than half a month. All this within 2 months of release. You are marketing genius for me. Thanks for sharing and good luck!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am trying to understand the high sale marketing.  I see two factors common in high-selling books:  99 cents and fiction.  Any other factors, in addition to quality of book which is hard to define. Wish you all the very best.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Victorine said:


> I'm selling over 1,000 books a month.
> I blogged about my marketing if you want to check it out. It was my last post, so it's not hard to find.  There's a link in my sig.
> Vicki


Congratulations Vicki for your out standing sales record. Very impressive. It did make me pay attention to your marketing skills. I did read your blog a while back when you first posted.

I did observe that you are selling at Amazon UK [not USA]. I am just curious if you find time to answer. Is there any reason to sell on Amazon UK? More curious than that is you must be spending more time on Amazon UK kindle boards than Amazon USA KB. Is that true? I just joined UK kindle boards yesterday. I am still learning to use them for various discussion topic.

I look forward to your comments. Thanks.


----------



## alan nayes (Jan 11, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Thanks guys! Indies rule!


That's fantastic--i'm inspired--again. Bet you have agents contacting YOU now!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Congratulations Vicki for your out standing sales record. Very impressive. It did make me pay attention to your marketing skills. I did read your blog a while back when you first posted.
> 
> I did observe that you are selling at Amazon UK [not USA]. I am just curious if you find time to answer. Is there any reason to sell on Amazon UK? More curious than that is you must be spending more time on Amazon UK kindle boards than Amazon USA KB. Is that true? I just joined UK kindle boards yesterday. I am still learning to use them for various discussion topic.
> 
> I look forward to your comments. Thanks.


Actually, most of my sales come from Amazon US. There was a brief time in December when my book shot way up the ranks over on the UK boards. The highest I got was #9 I believe. For that brief time my UK sales were better than my US sales, but that didn't last too long.

Sales fluctuate, of course, but average for me right now is US: 150 a day, UK: 15, B&N: 75. That will change by next week I'm sure. 

Vicki


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Actually, most of my sales come from Amazon US. There was a brief time in December when my book shot way up the ranks over on the UK boards. The highest I got was #9 I believe. For that brief time my UK sales were better than my US sales, but that didn't last too long.
> Sales fluctuate, of course, but average for me right now is US: 150 a day, UK: 15, B&N: 75. That will change by next week I'm sure.
> Vicki


I do appreciate your quick response. The reason I asked was that I didn't see link to Amazon USA in your signature. So I assume you must be spending time on both Amazon USA and Amazon UK. Thanks.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I do appreciate your quick response. The reason I asked was that I didn't see link to Amazon USA in your signature. So I assume you must be spending time on both Amazon USA and Amazon UK. Thanks.


Clicking on the cover of the book will get you to Amazon US. 

I actually don't spend any time in the UK forums, I haven't bought anything over there so it won't let me post. 

Vicki


----------



## kimandjenn (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,
  From all the posts, it seems that most writers see a gradual climb in sales. Has anyone had an avalanche from the beginning? Just curious, and if so, what your theory on the why of it would be.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Joseph Flynn (Sep 29, 2010)

I've had the good fortune to sell more than 1,000 books in a month. My next goal is 4,000. Should get close this month. Hope to keep things going in the right direction. Selling all my novels at $2.99; a collection of twelve short stories for 99¢.


----------



## BellaStreet (Apr 15, 2011)

April was my first 1000+ month. Woot! I'm at 900 so far this month. After struggling for so long, it's just WEIRD. LOL


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I read this just for inspiration. That it is possible to sell books in 1000s. Am I right to assume that most of the books selling in high volume are priced either 99 cents or even free? Anyway, you all deserve congratulations my friends.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I read this just for inspiration. That it is possible to sell books in 1000s. Am I right to assume that most of the books selling in high volume are priced either 99 cents or even free? Anyway, you all deserve congratulations my friends.


Having said that I thought something this morning. No question that the more books you sell, the more you get name recognition. But the bottom line at the end is how much money an author makes.

For example, my books are selling about 5 times the price of 99 cents. Counting the double royalty (70% vs 35%), the royalty per book is 10 times.

*So if I sell 100 books, in terms of royalty it is same as selling 1000 books.
*
_*Is it easier to sell 100 books or 1000 books is the question? *_I believe it is easier to sell 100 books. What does the veteran authors think.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I read this just for inspiration. That it is possible to sell books in 1000s. Am I right to assume that most of the books selling in high volume are priced either 99 cents or even free? Anyway, you all deserve congratulations my friends.


I'm not sure what you consider to be high volume, but out of the 2,051 books I've sold so far this month almost half (944) are for my 99c novella. The other 4 are all priced at $2.99 but in no way are numbers split evenly across them - 590, 340, 153 and 24. I'm very happy with this result and quite surprised. When I started self-pubbing back at the end of January I didn't think I would have sold this many by now.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> _*Is it easier to sell 100 books or 1000 books is the question? *_I believe it is easier to sell 100 books. What does the veteran authors think.


Yes, it is much easier to sell 100 books than it is to sell 1000.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Gradual for me--except sales picked up when I brought out a second book.

I'm currently selling about 1300/month

about 400 novels at $2.99
and 900 of the short story collection at .99 cents


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

For Laura: My mother-in-law told me about two weeks ago I *must* read your "Blue Bells of Scotland." She said it was the best thing since_ Outlander_. (High praise as she is a 7-10 book per week reader!)

To all you other guys: Wonderful! It's really encouraging to us "newbies." Keep affirming, Keep writing and Thanks~!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh happy day!  I just made my nut-- 1002 books, and we have a day left.  Wuha!


----------



## LiteraryGrrrl (Jan 24, 2011)

You guys all rock!  


Hope to join you some day!


Shana


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> Gradual for me--except sales picked up when I brought out a second book.
> I'm currently selling about 1300/month
> about 400 novels at $2.99
> and 900 of the short story collection at .99 cents


In addition to 99 cent price, from titles it seems that sex does sell. Congratulations. I think any sale over 1000 is good and if the book more than 99 cents, even better.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Already sold 1,000 UK, and 3,000 US in June


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, that's phenomenal Bob, way to go!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

You go, Bob!  Woot!

I'm over 1,000 for June also, if I count all avenues. Most coming from my first book at 99 cents, although sales are starting to pick up for The Overtaking.

Vicki


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

Congrats to everyone posting triple zero sales figures in a single month.  May all us indies have that experience at least once.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> Already sold 1,000 UK, and 3,000 US in June


Bob,
Did you know that you have 35 kindle books?  I knew that my 8 (soon to be 10) books weren't that many.

May I ask how many series you have? And I'm sure that you would say that the key to your sales is practiced writing, but how much do you think having series helps your sales?


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bob Mayer said:


> Already sold 1,000 UK, and 3,000 US in June


Ridan also has 2 titles over 1,000 so far in June. one at $0.99 and the other at $4.95. With 5 days in Nathan Lowell has sold 1,878 books across three titles (all at $4.95) and Marshall Thomas has 3,314 books sold across six titles ($0.99, $2.99, $4.99, $4.99, $4.99, $4.99).

Even despite the Sunshine Deals June is looking pretty darn good at this point.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm nowhere close yet. Maybe 50-100 total in one month. Not sure what I'm doing wrong, but I haven't given up hope.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> Already sold 1,000 UK, and 3,000 US in June


Congratulations, Bob. I don't recall if I asked earlier. I wonder if you or other authors do any special advertising for UK other than UK discussion boards. Thanks.


----------

